# OT: UNC World's Greatest Alumni Game



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

http://carolinapros.org

This will be our final post of expected participants for the Fourth Annual World's Greatest Alumni Game. We have a few athletes who are tentatively scheduled to appear, but this list reflects those who as of today are expected: Jerry Stackhouse, Antawn Jamison, Brendan Haywood, Jeff McInnis, George Lynch, Rashad McCants, Sean May, Marvin Williams, Raymond Felton, Dahntay Jones, Rodney Rogers, Darrell Armstrong, Chris Paul, JR Smith, Josh Howrd, Marquis Daniels, Daniel Ewing, Ronald Murray, Derrick Phelps, Brian Reese, Donald Williams, Rusty LaRue, Chris Carrawell, Rasheed Wallace, Joseph Forte, Chucky Brown, Tony Cummings, Robert Doggette, Tony Moore, Phil Ford, Phil Spence, Jimmy Black, Gene Banks, Tracey Williams, Chickee Yonakor, Greg Anthony, Kenny Smith, and King Rice. Several other former athletes, including Melvin Scott, Jackie Manuel, JR Reid, Al Wood, Pat Sullivan, Ranzino Smith, Ed Geth, Curtis Hunter, and Jason Capel will also be in attendance. 


I can not wait until Saturday!!! The Dean Dome will be indeed rocking! Anyone else going to this?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I'll be there


----------



## kflint5 (Aug 15, 2005)

i hope forte lights it up for 50...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I doubt that, lol.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

kflint5 said:


> i hope forte lights it up for 50...


LOL


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow, no MJ? Oh well Shad Mccants will light it up for 50!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

MJ only played at the first alumni game, I think. He does normally attend them all though. But as the list says, some people not on the list are still tentative to attend. That normally means they are not sure if Vince Carter is going to show, and play or not. I hope he does show like last year. He put on a show. But yea, I expect McCants to have a really nice game.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

McCants wasn't there. Marvin was but he didn't play, same with Jamison. Sam Perkins hair is crazy these days. UNC won, it was a very high scoring game like most of these events. Raymond and May both played great, scored over 20 apiece I believe. JR Smith was just insane, he must have had a dozen jaw-dropping slams, including one putback jam late in the game. Brendan Haywood played pretty well too. I had great seats, about five rows up from the court. Shook Melvin Scotts hand. Stackhouse was a beast, I forgot how good he was.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Marvin, and Jamison not playing stunk. As did not seeing McCants. But other than that, wonderful. J.R. Smith was just doing crazy dunks. Windmill, 2 hand rock the cradle, put back on Jones, one in traffic, an alley, or 2, and one off the backboard from McInnis. Stack, Haywood, May, and Ray also were really good. I sat in section 110, row S. Which is lower level, about 20 rows up. Great view. I also got to meet a few of the players, and had Stackhouse sign my jersey.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

i was in 133 row E, so I caught Melvin when he came up before the game and was talking to someone
he got mobbed by people who wanted autographs and pictures on his way back, so I just decided to settle for a handshake


----------



## kflint5 (Aug 15, 2005)

after JR dunked it on jones he shoulda mocked him with the pushups. also, did forte seriously do anything in the game. (i got the dude's autograph and chatted with him when he was a freshmen, i want it to be worth something, someday)


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Joe Forte I guess backed out at the last minute. He wasn't there.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Jones actually did pretty well, I was disappointed. That commentary they had all during the game, esp. in the 2nd half, was definitely starting to get on my nerves. Although the 'there's no Duke-UNC alumn game because Duke wouldn't have enough players' was funny.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

The commentary was great in the first. Annyoing in the second.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow no McCants? How lame.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

You're telling me. But if it's because he's preparing to blow up for his ROTY season in Minnesota, then I'm ok.


----------

